# Dump insert or Dump Truck Delima?



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Okay, what should I do in your guys opinion? Get a dump insert for my truck (2006 F250 EXT Cab FX4 Short bed) or get a cheap a$$ dump truck? I want to spend under 3K, that is why I am having this problem, get a Chity dump that will need alot of work or a insert and be stuck with one truck? Any opinions would help!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

The insert is a great idea, just not in a short bed (wont hold a lot). For your budget I would just get a dump trailer. There are a huge variety of them and you should be able to find one to suit your needs, plus its a lot cheaper to maintain and you don't have to pay $$$$ to insure it. (extra cash in your pocket) Here is a picture of our dump trailer....


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

The Dump Trailer Pic Is Here, Its A Gooseneck Dump- Will Hold 8 Tons http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71638


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

i don't know anyone who builds a dump insert for 6.5ft box.....
of the 2 options you gave the dump truck is the only one relaistic...

I have a tag along dump trailer. You can get a dam near new 7 x14 dump trailer for $3,000 
most use the 2 5/16 ball, if your trucks are wired with a brake controler, you should be good to go, but if not $100-150 on a good controler.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id also recommend the dump trailer.. you'll be lucky to find any sort of dumptruck for 3grand and my guess is you wont want to buy it once you do find it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I am prettysure truck craft and somebody else make short bed dump inserts. Dump trailers cost 4k easy too. And then ur stuck with a trailer and u cant pull it at the same time as ur landscaping stuff or what not.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

truckcraft makes 6.5 dump insert . around 4000 for the shorty and weighs around 350 lbs. you can put up to 4 yds in it.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

With your budget you could get a truck. But you would be working on it all the time. And then you have insurance and plates. Dump instert won't haul enough to make it worth it.

Dump trailer is the way to go. cheaper to buy and maintain. Can haul more than a truck you could get for the price.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I never thought of the dump trailer... That could work, ill see what im going to do and ill keep you guys posted. Almost every brand of Dump insert that I know of makes a 6.5' short bed dump. 

Thanks guys


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I loved our dump trailer for the few years we had it, too bad it was sold a few years back:crying:


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Dump trailer brother, the insert in a short bed won't be worth it. Is the truck diesel?

Also, a junk dump truck will just cost you a bunch more as you go along


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

dump trailer would be nice but my question would be if its gvw is over 10,001lbs would it be required to have a cdl to tow the trailer and here in pa i know we need a combination on the tow vehicle registration and with d.o.t stops popping up more and more under that gvw might save you in the long run i have a class a cdl so its no big deal to me but it might be something you want to think about when buying a dump trailer


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Any trailer towed by any truck combo used by a landscaper is over the 10001 pound limit so they need to have a DOT number. It has to be a combined weight of over 26k to have the CDL. Medical card is required with DOT number, and depending on the state, maybe a Chauffer license.

There are several threads on this subject.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

well by what it says on that back of my cdl license
class a - combination > 26,000 / tow > 10,000
so what that is saying 
any combination over 26,000 lbs you need a cdl
towing a trailer over 10,000 lbs you need a cdl 
and if i'm not mistaken over 17,000 lbs is when you need a physical 
that might be why at every d.o.t stop you see all the landscapers in there getting tickets


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 12,000 landscape trailer and a 6500 gvw truck. The total is 18500 and I don't need a cdl to pull it.

I believe it is a single truck or combination truck/trailer over 26k that requires it.

I was using my 19,500 truck to tow that 12,000 trailer and got pulled over for no trailer brake lights. Was not sited for no CDL nor did he ask. Did I get off, probably. Am I getting my cdl in the spring, Yes.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

well i think if you get stopped by a local cop he might not know the laws and you can get away with it but if you find one that knows the law you will be getting a fine could not going to argue with you about it but just hope you don't find that one cop that knows what he is doing you can look around at all the forums on this issue and you will see any thing over 10000 no matter what its being pulled by needs a cdl but when you do get stopped please post it up so we can see maybe get a pick of you and the cop next to the gvw tag on the trailer with your hands up in the air like you are saying i don't know way i am getting a ticket that will be priceless


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I got pulled overy by a MI State Trooper Weigh Master. I would hope he knows the law.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i would say you got lucky not everyone knows the laws about cdl and some state don't push it but you are getting your cdl so just be care full till you do i know around here in pa they love pulling landscapers over and that is just the local cops doing the dot stop i know one thing if you get in an accident you will be asked about it and the other thing is are you towing the trailer for commerce or just for person if it for commerce then you should have one if it personal then you don't need one yet lol i know in ca and i think some other state they are starting to require a rv cdl for motor homes


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Rock Boat;763723 said:


> i would say you got lucky not everyone knows the laws about cdl and some state don't push it but you are getting your cdl so just be care full till you do i know around here in pa they love pulling landscapers over and that is just the local cops doing the dot stop i know one thing if you get in an accident you will be asked about it and the other thing is are you towing the trailer for commerce or just for person if it for commerce then you should have one if it personal then you don't need one yet lol i know in ca and i think some other state they are starting to require a rv cdl for motor homes


Any RV that has air brakes is going to require a cdl


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;763800 said:


> Any RV that has air brakes is going to require a cdl


CDL Is required for buisness use , If your driving an RV for vacation no CDL is needed, You can rent a penske 6500 /international truck to move your stuff in at 25,999 GVWR /Air brakes and be ok .


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

may I too recommend a dump trailer. I bought mine because having another vehicle to maintain and insured seemed stupid when my business was still small and growing. I love my dump trailer. I actually thought I'd get rid of it when I bought my dump truck but its way to handy. It can haul my skid from job to job and hold a sh*tload of mulch or leaves that my dump never could think of. weight wise the dump trailer with 2 5k axels is about equal in weight capacity to my F-550 dump. Just food for thought, but I know to me its an easy choice over a piece of sh*t dump truck that looks like hell and is always breaking down or a truck insert that wont hold enough to shake a stick at.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

CJSLAWNSERVICE;763885 said:


> CDL Is required for buisness use , If your driving an RV for vacation no CDL is needed, You can rent a penske 6500 /international truck to move your stuff in at 25,999 GVWR /Air brakes and be ok .


That is what gets me. I drive my truck every day. I know how it stops, turns, and goes. I can take it and park it in a spot reserved for a Mini Cooper. And I have to have a special license and pay more.

Guy moving his family can rent a huge truck and drive cross country not knowing what he is doing and not get in trouble.

I will be honest, I have only paid attention to the CDL for the combined GVW or the truck GVW and not the stand alone weight for the trailer. My trailer is a 20' trailer, 2 5/16" ball, with two 6,000 axles making it a 12,000 GVW. If I pull that down the street with my bicycle for commercial use, I need a CDL.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree dump trailer.....If your truck was full size then a insert.....I have had 4 inserts and they work great though...


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

One of the only problems with a dump trailer, is a place to put it. Where I live there is no space at all, unless you want to spend a crap load of money to store it. I already have a 16 foot landscape trailer, and Idk if I can find more space lol. Hopefully in a year or so I want to get a shop, but for now idk. Even though its a shortbed, its what I have so I figure I will probably get the insert. In the long run it will save me money for storage etc...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Burkartsplow;761358 said:


> truckcraft makes 6.5 dump insert . around 4000 for the shorty and weighs around 350 lbs. you can put up to 4 yds in it.


lol, if ya put 4 yrds of material in a dump insert on a F-250 the truck would bottom out like crazy! The best method is a dump trailer. Let the trailer hold the weight. JMO


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

N&CLandscaping;765206 said:


> One of the only problems with a dump trailer, is a place to put it. Where I live there is no space at all, unless you want to spend a crap load of money to store it. I already have a 16 foot landscape trailer, and Idk if I can find more space lol. Hopefully in a year or so I want to get a shop, but for now idk. Even though its a shortbed, its what I have so I figure I will probably get the insert. In the long run it will save me money for storage etc...


there must be some place you could store it........I just have a hard time believing you wouldnt be better off with a dump trailer for the increased weight capacity and larger overall capacity. Just my 2 cents


----------

